# Need Help, Redecorating Bedroom



## jmdkc (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi there, I'm excited to be here! 



I just repainted my bedroom this beautiful ice blue: Iceberg by Sherwin Williams. I love it. The trim and door are white. The carpet is a medium shade of gray berber. I feel stuck. I've spent over a dozen hours over the last couple weeks browsing online and in stores for a comforter and I cannot seem to find anything that will go with the vision I am holding of my room. What color comforter should I do white? gray? silver? turquoise? I need to stay in a budget of $150 or less. And....thoughts on the curtains?
The vision I am holding of my room is a peaceful, serene space with comfortable glamour and the slightest hint of drama. I'd love to accent the space with white, gray, silver, turquoise, and a touch of gold.
I can't wait to receive your suggestions!! Thanks!


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Would something like this help?










I am thinking a deep blue-ish purple would go well with what you are seeking. It would likely blend well with the walls & trim, not sure about the carpet though.

Photos of your bedroom would be helpful however.


----------

